# Hiking boots review or knowledge.



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

GoLite XT89 Hiking Boot - Men's 							

 							 								Chcoloate/Grapeleaf, 9.5 - Item GOL000D  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I just bought these from steep and cheap for 55$ with shipping I have hiking shoes but not boots wonder if anyone has used this brand. I know once i start wearing them it be to late to return. I love my hiking shoes i got 90 but they do not do well on major and louse rocks. I you dont recomened these what do you recomond? Thanks for all advice.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm still using old EMS Gore-text boots that I bought in 1999. They still suit me good for hiking and have good ankle support. I'm sure there are probably much better options nowadays. I think for loose rocks good ankle support is key. Also, not sure about the soles but 15 years ago Vibram was go-to for a good sole with great traction, even when wet. It had a "stickiness" about it that made you feel really solid.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's a review at Backcountry:

http://www.backcountry.com/golite-xt89-hiking-boot-mens#review

And a less than stellar review at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/GoLite-Mens-XT89-Chocolate-Grape/dp/B006S65W12#customerReviews


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Here's a review at Backcountry:
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/golite-xt89-hiking-boot-mens#review
> 
> ...



Thanks they were shipped today. I do some more reviews and probably return them.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 20, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks they were shipped today. I do some more reviews and probably return them.



Don't fret it Scotty..50% of reviews in hiking boots are similar to reviews in skis that come from "experts" who "ski the steeps fast" and ask "what ski is best for me"....(insert :YAWN)..


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Ask Highwaystar, he will have some input.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

Also, don't forget that reviews typically come from people who have complaints with items, particularly when there aren't a lot of reviews (this one just has one review)

I've ordered several thigns from Amazon before that only had 3 stars that I was incredibly happy with.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 21, 2014)

Just like ski boots,  I think it's best to go to a local shop and try on multiple pairs and find one that works for you.  I am fortunate that I have EMS, LL Bean and REI  stores close to me.   In my opinion REI has the most knowledgeable people in their stores on proper boots, fit, etc.   Both LL Bean and REI have very generous return policies - I have returned hiking shoes to both stores for fit or other issues.   Just this week I returned a pair of hiking shoes to LL Bean that started ripping at the toes and they were about 8 months old.  Without any hesitation they took them back.  I got the same shoe in this years model which was $20 more than what I previously paid and LL Bean did not make me pay the difference.  For the same model shoe I also went down a half-size for a better fit.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

For boots it's whatever fits your feet good.

I've given up on hiking boots since I have weird ankles and end up with heel lift and blisters on the heels after trying a lot of different pairs(Lowa, Zamberlain, Asolo). I now have two pairs of trail runners(Innov-8 Trailroc 255 and Rocklite 315) I use for day hikes and overnight backpacking(30 lb +/- pack) and have had no problems, actually have found I don't roll my ankle much probably from the minimal soles on them and am a lot less fatigued after the hikes.


----------



## Quietman (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree, I switched away from boots years ago, and have had less ankle problems. I also gave up on pure trail runners on mountain hikes as I got tired of feeling sharp rocks through the soles.  I'm now on 3rd pair of *Merrell Moab Ventilators*.  Still a low top, but they have a solid shank that gives great support, and are still light and flexible, and have great grip. Based on the reviews others like them too.  I always wait for a sale and haven't paid more than $60 for a pair.  

They may not work for you, but just saying that I see a lot less hikers wearing boots these days, except in winter of course.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2014)

Those boots were to small. I ordered a 9.5 boot and my foot is a nine but wide so i should have ordered bigger. anyway got size tried on several different pairs yesterday and just fit best. size  11 really good pair of Merrell great boot brand,  size 11 at Gardner sports store yesterday that fit like a glove for$ 110.. no pain!!!!! no advil!! today 5 hours hiking. I had low cut boots for the past year and they were ok but pain with big boulders. so glad i got these hiking boots yesterday oh what a difference.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm another one who doesn't like boots, they just never feel right at the ankles. At the moment i like the Merrell line, plus they often have great sales on select colors of current popular models, not just the duds. 
All Out Blaze strictly for hiking - http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/33673M/82900/Mens/All-Out-Blaze?dimensions=0
Ventura is another one to look at - http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/35344M/87905/Mens/Verterra?dimensions=0
If you prefer a boot, both of the above are also available in a mid height.
All Out Rush are also nice, suitable for both hiking and trail running, i personally like mixing it up,  (they happen to be to wide for me, could be good for you), -  http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/33642M/87476/Mens/All-Out-Rush?dimensions=0


----------



## abc (Oct 7, 2014)

Those of you who use low top hiking shoes, do you get toe bang when hiking downhill?

I also have ankle issue and PREFER low top. But I got pretty bad toe bang when going down hill. So it's a catch 22 problem for me...


----------



## Quietman (Oct 7, 2014)

abc said:


> Those of you who use low top hiking shoes, do you get toe bang when hiking downhill?



Never happens to me, sounds like the shoes are too short, or not laced tight enough.


----------



## abc (Oct 7, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Never happens to me, sounds like the shoes are too short, or not laced tight enough.


Well, they're the right length walking on flat ground. But when going downhill, foot slip forward and bang on the front of shoe!

I couldn't laced any tighter without cutting off circulation. Still slips...


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 8, 2014)

I had this problem while hiking the Gunks with Scotty, I ended up with each middle toe black and blue under the nails. My boots are pretty old, 10yrs maybe, they haven't been used for much hiking, but I've worn them as street shoes. I never had issues with them when they were newer. I did wear two pair of socks in an attempt to make them snugger. I think they've stretched over the years, and don't hold my feet snug enough to prevent toe bang on descents. Nice boots though, Vasque Gortex, leather nylon combo. They are definitely not too short.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 8, 2014)

I had this problem while hiking the Gunks with Scotty, I ended up with each middle toe black and blue under the nails. My boots are pretty old, 10yrs maybe, they haven't been used for much hiking, but I've worn them as street shoes. I never had issues with them when they were newer. I did wear two pair of socks in an attempt to make them snugger. I think they've stretched over the years, and don't hold my feet snug enough to prevent toe bang on descents. Nice boots though, Vasque Gortex, leather nylon combo. They are definitely not too short.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2014)

If you're getting toe bang it sounds like they don't fit your feet right, try a different brand as each will fit differently or try a different size. I've found New Balance or Innov8 seem to feet my feet perfectly while no matter what style Nike or Addidas I try they just don't feel right for me. Lots of good brands out there, try them on and buy on fit, not price.


----------

